# Clomid and Metformin PCOS



## mamarfd (Dec 20, 2017)

Hi all, I have been on clomid for nearly 6 months and my consultant has now decided to introduce metformin as a may have a mild form of pros. Has anyone found this combination helpful? I also take Eostridol to thin the mucus that 100mg climid can thicken. 

I have a 2yo but have not been ovulating since I had her. climid is now showing ovulation each month which is promising.... 

I look forward to hearing any similar stories.

Mama R x


----------



## hope4life (Aug 18, 2016)

Clomid can cause you to have a thin lining so even if you do get BFP you can mc. A lot of REs are also using Femara now instead of Clomid with better outcomes. Clomid can also cause ocular toxicity, not meant to be on for more than a few months, found this out after my GYN had prescribed for me for 12 months and then said she didn’t think it would take me that long to get pregnant. Also consider taking Inositol, studies have found it is much better for PCOS than Metformin.


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

I added this to my last two clomid cycles but still both BFNs although I did ovulate. But I had already ovulated when I did not add it! Clomid hasn’t worked for me so I’m doing IVF now. Good luck with it.


----------

